# iPad freeze



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

My iPad froze up. I couldn't.do anything with it, I couldn't shut it off for awhile. It is 
okay now. Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine did that last night while I was trying to email. The screen just kept flashing. Never had that happen before and was kind of freaky, but I was able to do the hard reset and it rebooted like normal...whew!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Like any thing, iOS devices can freeze up sometimes.  Just hold the home and power button down to do a hard reset and it should be fine.

I've had my iPad 2 freeze up twice in the 8 months or so I've had it.  My iPhone 4S hasn't frozen up yet.  For whatever reason my 5th gen iPod Nano is more prone to freezing up--it's froze up 5 or 6 times this year.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

All the iphones and ipads here require an occasional complete shut down and reboot, else they lock up, or start exhibiting weird glitches where you can't type anything in, or refuse to let you surf the web, etc., etc., etc (and we have both older models and the latest ipads and iphones (ipad2 and iphone fours and fourS)).


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, next time my iPad freezes up I'll do that


----------

